# equipment trailer question



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

on market for 12k or 14k 20ft equipment trailer. does anyone know who makes them with removable fenders?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

How about looking into a deck over? No fenders to worry about. Appalacian makes very nice trailers in that size. We are extremely pleased with ours.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

My recomendation is either have a custom trailer built, or build your own fenders when you buy a trailer. The ones on my Speedloader are garbage. You'd think a $7k trailer would have indestructable fenders. I'm in the process of making a better set out of diamond plate ones. The manufacturer wanted $425 per side when i damaged one so I just put a regular welded on fender on the one side. I can show you mine once they're done, although with how things are going it'll be a couple of weeks. 

I've seen a few I like by custom trailer guys, but it seems the bigger name mass produced ones aren't great quality. Bear in mind strength is a HUGE issue once they are made to come off easily. I use the he!! out of my trailer and they crack and break all the time. Hopefully my design will solve this problem.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's a set I found a while back searching Google images. I plan to mimic these with minor changes. I want to use pipe as bushings in the tubing welded to the trailer side and large washers for the same on the fender side. 2 per bar. I'll attach them with pins.........similar to plow pins that the Unimounts use. That should eliminate play and future wobble. I'll also use a nice piece of angle across the back of the fender for extra support that will also work as a mounting base for the trailer side.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Why would you want to remove fenders on a drop deck trailer? The tires are going to still be in the way of loading anything. Just wondering if you thought of that? You will be better off with a deck over anyway. I have both. My deck over is much larger, but i can still use it for so much more. My drop deck is really only good for transporting track loader and skid steer.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I remove the drivers side of mine almost daily. Removing both fenders allows probably 6" total width before you're touching the tires. Not to mention there's been several times where I've done it to be able to climb the trailer tires if I needed the room on one side or the other. ie towing a plow truck with a plow on it, or having a dually on backwards. Even a dually forwards will squeeze btw fenders, but why not have the option to remove them to avoid rubbing them!? Just removing a drivers fender alone allows you to easily open a car door to get out. All trailers serve a certain purpose. No way would I be able to run a deckover myself. My equipment trailer hauls much more than simply equipment. Even loading a skidsteer on a deckover is not always a picnic. That and cars would be pretty much out of the question. Especially my race car. But that's just me.

*and I'm talking a 22' tilt deck 14k trailer. I couldn't imagine something smaller without removable fenders.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i do not want a deckover. my truck isnt a dually and i dont like the thought of towing a deckover off the bumper with a non dually truck. the load is too high i feel and i dont think the rig would be stable enough for me to be comfortable. i want to be able to fit a full size truck onto the trailer if i had to. that is why i want removable fenders. found this place in auto rv magazine, has anyone ever seen one in person? it has everything i want and sounds like a good price.http://www.ebay.com/itm/280906551804?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm sure its cheaply built. With steel the prices they are its hard to build a trailer for much less let alone sell it for that. But I'm sure its ok. You get what you pay for is all.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Ask them to take a pic of the underside. I would assume its not painted. Maybe just primered. But also look for spacing and size of cross members. It probably has them spaced far apart. I found my drip deck new for about the same price. I carry 12k-14k all day on it and its holding up fine. Been 5 years now. But I think I got lucky on price when I bought mine.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

randomb0b123;1478865 said:


> i do not want a deckover. my truck isnt a dually and i dont like the thought of towing a deckover off the bumper with a non dually truck. the load is too high i feel and i dont think the rig would be stable enough for me to be comfortable. i want to be able to fit a full size truck onto the trailer if i had to. that is why i want removable fenders. found this place in auto rv magazine, has anyone ever seen one in person? it has everything i want and sounds like a good price.http://www.ebay.com/itm/280906551804?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


If you load a deck over right you won't have problems pulling it with a srw truck. I know goosenecks are different in how they pull but around here almost everyone I know runs a srw with their goosenecks. I've put plenty of miles on my truck and trailer pulling many different loads and never felt uneasy in stability when driven appropriately for the load.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ive thought about goosenecks but then im kinda limited to just my truck for the tow vehicle and they are more expensive but i do understand the benefits


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mark is right. A deck over is no problem for a 3/4 ton truck. Have you thought about a tilt deck? That should give you a bit more versatility.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Hope you at least get a pintle hook for it if it's a bumper pull. Long term deck over gooseneck is the way to go if you use a trailer a lot.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I really think you guys are letting your personal needs try to convince the OP what he "needs". I had 2 almost identical trailers at one time, one with a pintle and one with a 2 5/16. I hated the pintle trailer. As for the ball coupler, I just had to replace it 4 years of daily heavy use later, and it's a power tilt so there's extra stress on it several times a day. 

As for the deckover or gooseneck ideas. That's great if that's what YOU need. Maybe if the OP does too, but it sounds to me like he does not. For me, some of the parking lots I go into and places I go would never be possible with a gooseneck. If I was just running around the farms and stuff, maybe. 

Not to sound like an ass with this, but he asked about removable fenders, not if you guys think his choice for a trailer that suits his needs was a wise one.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i hate pintle hitches and the trailer will never be loaded heavy enough to need to be a pintle hitch. i understand that tilt decks are nice i use one often at work but i dont want that. they are more expensive and heavier and have more moving parts to break.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

the trailer wont get used really often but i think it will still be very nice to have. has anyone ever loaded a car onto a deckover trailer? i am assuming if it is one with a dovetail it wouldnt be a big issue?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've driven a few trucks up on mine. It's got a 5' dove tail and the ramps are 5' or maybe even 6', they're pretty long. Never tried a car but I can't really see it being a problem.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

goel;1478944 said:


> Hope you at least get a pintle hook for it if it's a bumper pull. Long term deck over gooseneck is the way to go if you use a trailer a lot.


Yea I see lots of guys using 2" 5/16th balls and even just the trailer manufacturers selling them like that. Would want to haul 14'000+ pounds on a ball. More comfortable ride with a ball but..

And then there are those guys driving around town without there ownership for the trailer in there truck and a expired safety...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Grassman09;1479041 said:


> Yea I see lots of guys using 2" 5/16th balls and even just the trailer manufacturers selling them like that. Would want to haul 14'000+ pounds on a ball. More comfortable ride with a ball but..
> 
> And then there are those guys driving around town without there ownership for the trailer in there truck and a expired safety...


I wouldn't be afraid of a 14k tag trailer on a 2 5/16 ball. Providing the truck, the hitch, the ball mount, and the ball are all rated for it and in good shape. It seems most of the time it's on a hitch, ball mount, and ball rated for 10k but it's rusty enough no one can read the numbers anymore so they just go with it.

Not to say a pintle is any better. Most of the pintle's you can buy at the local stores aren't good for much of anything heavier then a medium sized skid steer and a normal skid trailer. Before I knew things I know now my 5 ton pintle was plenty. 99% of the time it still is because if it's heavier then that it's going on my goosneck anyway. I feel safer with my 2 5/16 ball rated for 30k and a hitch setup on my truck good for 18k then I do with my 10k pintle on the same trailer (minus the different hitching requirements for each trailer) even if the load is still reasonable for the 10k pintle.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

randomb0b123;1478967 said:


> the trailer wont get used really often but i think it will still be very nice to have. has anyone ever loaded a car onto a deckover trailer? i am assuming if it is one with a dovetail it wouldnt be a big issue?


You could have some issues loading cars on to a deck over trailer. The only cars I ever hauled were demo cars and we had issues loading them, the good thing was we didn't care about cosmetics. The main problem was getting high centered on the transition from the dovetail to the deck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

4wydnr;1479074 said:


> You could have some issues loading cars on to a deck over trailer. The only cars I ever hauled were demo cars and we had issues loading them, the good thing was we didn't care about cosmetics. The main problem was getting high centered on the transition from the dovetail to the deck.


I've had problems putting cars on a skid steer trailers even. You really have to watch that break over angle with more things then you would think.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

4wydnr;1479074 said:


> You could have some issues loading cars on to a deck over trailer. The only cars I ever hauled were demo cars and we had issues loading them, the good thing was we didn't care about cosmetics. The main problem was getting high centered on the transition from the dovetail to the deck.


i was wondering about exactly that


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mark13;1479057 said:


> I wouldn't be afraid of a 14k tag trailer on a 2 5/16 ball. Providing the truck, the hitch, the ball mount, and the ball are all rated for it and in good shape. It seems most of the time it's on a hitch, ball mount, and ball rated for 10k but it's rusty enough no one can read the numbers anymore so they just go with it.
> 
> Not to say a pintle is any better. Most of the pintle's you can buy at the local stores aren't good for much of anything heavier then a medium sized skid steer and a normal skid trailer. Before I knew things I know now my 5 ton pintle was plenty. 99% of the time it still is because if it's heavier then that it's going on my goosneck anyway. I feel safer with my 2 5/16 ball rated for 30k and a hitch setup on my truck good for 18k then I do with my 10k pintle on the same trailer (minus the different hitching requirements for each trailer) even if the load is still reasonable for the 10k pintle.


Mine is from Buyers its not a no name brand so I assume its good quality. I haven't had a issue with my pintle. how long would a or should a ball last? What goes wrong with a pintle? My skid weighs 8000lbs give or take. Total trailer weight is close to 11k. I've contemplated going the gooseneck route just haven't found a deal on a deck over.



4wydnr;1479074 said:


> You could have some issues loading cars on to a deck over trailer. The only cars I ever hauled were demo cars and we had issues loading them, the good thing was we didn't care about cosmetics. The main problem was getting high centered on the transition from the dovetail to the deck.


I've had that happen even with a pick up truck on it. More the ass end of the truck scraping.


----------

